# Just wanted to say hi! *waves*



## Sadie1ss (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey - only joined today as I feel I need some help and support from other ladies like myself .. We have a 3.5 year old son and we've been ttc for 2 years now. We conceived our son first cycle so assumed naively we would get pregnant easily again. 2 years on and we r stuck in the vicious cycle of TTC. I have recently found out I have endometriosis and been offered clomid which (for now) we have turned down. I'm 36 this year and panicking. Hope to get to know you well. Sadie xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Sadie

Welcome to FF, sorry to hear about your endo, are they doing anything to treat it? I found out last year I have stage 4, have been TTC for 5 years now, got my first Laparoscopy booked for 1st May

Lilly xx


----------



## Sadie1ss (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi xx I had a lap in Aug to remove a fibroid and drain a cyst and they found it at that point and took off what they could,blue dyed my tubes etc .. (I had no idea I had it!) .. I don't suffer from much pain so I guess I'm quite lucky (even tho I don't feel it at the moment) .. I am seeing a herbalist and having acupuncture for 6 months to see if that helps us! So frustrating and upsetting but trying to keep busy and positive ! Hope yours goes ok on 1st May - I didn't find it to be bad tbh, was just glad things seemed to be moving xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't suffer too much pain either, although get bad nausea and dizziness, how are you finding the acupuncture? I was considering that. So what's next for you? Have all your bloods come back ok? 

lilly xx


----------



## Sadie1ss (Mar 23, 2013)

That's so weird! U could be me! I get bad dizziness and nausea - in fact I fainted last week as the spots in front of my eyes got too much and threw me off completely! It's rare to find anyone with the same symptoms! Everyone I meet is in constant pain. I went to a local support group recently and felt a bit of a fraud as they all had pain and couldn't really relate to me! Tbh the acupuncture hasn't seemingly done a thing for me (whether it has but it's not visible to me yet I don't know) so I've now started Chinese herbs alongside it. A year ago I would have turned my nose up at a herbalist etc but I'm so desperate I don't know where else to turn. I'm meant to start clomid in April but I'm putting it off for 6 months as I know I ovulate really regularly so I'm not overly sure how much it can help!? I am so scared of still being in this position 5 years down the line. How long have u been TTC?xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Sadie

For over 5 years now, I only found out about the endo the end of last year? Are you on anything for the dizziness? I am on prochlorazine it really helps, I actually got prescribed it for Labyrinthitis last year, only now I know it wasn't that, but the docs put me on a repeat for it, it helps with a nausea too

I have been put on Tramadol for the pain but I don't really need them 

Lilly xx


----------

